# Revo or outback for $9



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

After finishing work today I noticed I had $9 in change in my pocket.I placed said $9 in a link jackpot pokie and won $5594.24.Instant thoughts of Hobie popped into my head.Now comes that question again (revo or outback?).I will keep the Dagger Voyager for the small creek stuff,but I would like to give the offshore a go in the future,so would the revo be best for that?I do tend to take a fair bit of gear with me so should I buy the outback for this reason,the outback is OK offshore isn't it?Also a question for those that have just purchased Hobies,what sort of deal should I be looking for,like should I get a cart or other extras thrown in?


----------



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

They're both good for what you want to do. 
I tested both the other week and decided to go with the outback. The revo is quicker and slices through chop better. The outback was a little slower but felt more stable. I went with the outback as I'm not really looking at doing much, if any offshore. But everyone I spoke to at the stores I visited says the outback is still good offshore. Another reason why I went with the outback was because it had more room on the deck to put gear. 
I don't think you can go wrong but test them out and see what you're more comfortable in. Not sure if I can post prices and whatnot here so shoot me a pm and I'll tell you the deal I got and from where.


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Well done. For that sort of money you could get both


----------



## Bandy (Jul 27, 2011)

I found myself asking the same question a few months back. When I researched both I was leaning towards the revo. Once I went to the hobie dealer here I walked away to rethink again.

I was told if your going to fish the estuary more than offshore the outback is great. If your going to fish offshore more than the estuary the revo is probably more suited. In the end I figured I could use the outback for both and after taking both for a test spin I decided on the outback. To me the research only took me so far as to select between a few. once I tested them out the decision was easy and now own an outback.


----------



## jayman (Feb 7, 2010)

thats cool win mate congrats. Why not go the whole hog and go the AI  or a glass ski like a stealth ( i'm not a fanboi :lol: )
cheers jay


----------



## john316 (Jan 15, 2009)

just remember the rules of kayak design... (simplified) long and skinny equals fast, short and fat is slower and harder to paddle. If you really plan to keep on using the Dagger then opt for the longer yak. I have never used the outback but keep seeing comments that they are hard to paddle and that becomes a safety issue to me if you are planning offshore trips however hard to paddle is not impossible to paddle... I came into kayaking through the longer style ocean touring kayaks and love the long boats and often take my AI out in its adventure format and just paddle for the love of it. If you seriously think that you will keep using the daggar in the rivers and creeks why not up the ante and have a look at the Adventure as you are already used to the balance in a narrower yak anyway... just a thought

cheers

John


----------



## Evoids (Jan 10, 2009)

Nice win! Having no experience with hobies, I can say with 100% certainty that whichever kayak you buy it will be a bargain for $9 :lol:

Enjoy!


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Hey G, a Revo is not, nor will it ever be a skinny kayak.
It's all horses for courses, but a few things i've picked up - Outbacks are much wetter in chop. Revo's have less on deck storage space but plenty if it's flat enough to get to the front hatch. Outbacks have better lifting handles. Revo's are better to paddle. 
Personally, I think I'd go the Pro Angler over the Outback.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I've had both offshore. Revo wins hands down for mine. Better in swell, surf and wind. The deck space isn't a real issue, my Revo has more things stuck to it than most yaks, less is more anyway (& one day I'll learn this). As an estuary boat, the Revo works just fine.


----------



## Wrassemagnet (Oct 17, 2007)

sbd said:


> I've had both offshore. Revo wins hands down for mine. Better in swell, surf and wind. The deck space isn't a real issue, my Revo has more things stuck to it than most yaks, less is more anyway (& one day I'll learn this). As an estuary boat, the Revo works just fine.


I'm with Dave on this one. I've had both and still do. I put the kids in the outback when we're in light conditions even offshore as it is so barge like. I use the revo myself though every time, offshore and estuary. I just love the silence and speed of the revo, the hull slap from the outback is annoying and probably not good for jewie fishing when there's a bit of chop. Launching and landing in swell is also easier with a narrower yak for me as I like to straddle as I paddle when in the unstable stuff so in some ways it can actually be more stable than the outback and easier for me to move up and down along it while straddling to get things in and out of the front hatch.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

Wrassemagnet said:


> sbd said:
> 
> 
> > I've had both offshore. Revo wins hands down for mine. Better in swell, surf and wind. The deck space isn't a real issue, my Revo has more things stuck to it than most yaks, less is more anyway (& one day I'll learn this). As an estuary boat, the Revo works just fine.
> ...


I also agree, the Revo is much better in swell and chop, the Outback is a great fishing platform with loads of space, but it's a bit of a tub to push through the slop.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I've been avoiding this thread thinking there was some sort of trap.....nice win and nice position to be in!


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Thanks for all your advice guys,I am seriously leaning towards the Revo at the moment.I like the idea that it would be easier to paddle the Revo if something happened to the mirage drive.The revo is only 4cm narrower than the Voyager so it should be OK for me stability wise.Less space could be a good thing for me as it will teach me to only take gear appropriate to what I am chasing.I sent an email to a dealer last night asking for a best price on a bit of a package. 1x Hobie Revolution
2x scotty rod holders with extensions
2xflush mounts for said rod holders
1x heavy duty trolley
1x large rudder upgrade
1x Hobie fishfinder package which includes a Lowrance sounder (X50 DS) 
including ram mount and instalation kit.
All up this package is valued at $2927,yet to hear back from the dealer.


----------



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

get some ST or ST Turbo fins as well


----------



## punchanello (Oct 6, 2011)

I went through the same dilemma when choosing the Yak I wanted. There are pretty obvious trade-offs between the two but the one consistent piece of advice I have received from heaps of people is that you'll be happy with either for different reasons and that they both are fairly middle of the road and can be used across a wide range of situations.

I don't really have the experience to tell you I made the right decision, but in the end I decided on the Outback because:

1. I'm a bigger guy and could do with the extra stability.
2. I intend to chase Bream in estuaries far more than offshore stuff
3. The length of the Outback became an issue in terms of storage (although I could have made do).


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

chris268 said:


> get some ST or ST Turbo fins as well


x2 if money is tight I'd give away the big rudder, but Turbos are a must on any Hobie that will be covering anything but very small distances.


----------



## chris268 (Jun 30, 2011)

sorry to hijack - are the turbos worth it on the outback?
i've been told by a lot of people that it's not so i went and ordered the ST fins with my Outback. either way, i'll be doing a lot of shallow flats fishing so the shorter ST's might be better for now


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd get the X67c sounder over the X50 DS any day.

Another vote for Turbo fins, absolutely worth it.

I disagree that you can do without the sailing rudder, it transforms the boat from a slug to turn, to very responsive.

If I was to guess at a weight range, I'd say the Revo is ideal for a pedaller between 65 & 90 kg, and the Outback best suited to 85kg and upwards. Your mileage may vary.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

kraley said:


> No place to put your beer in the revo - unacceptable!
> :lol:


As Ken says if you have a huge beer gut you may need a outback otherwise most of the peddlers I come across are on revos.
Sbd has dispelled the myth that you can't fit much on a revo, I seen less kit on a pro boat.


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2011)

I've got 110 kegs on board, none of the silly six pack stuff. Add in the ridiculous amount of crap, ice, batteries, rods, sounder, rod holders blah blah blah and i reckon i'd be pushing very close to the stated weight limit. The best i've gotten out of the hull with turbo fins is 10.7kph. I've no idea with the standard fins, never got them wet before i changed them. Average around 5-6kph cruising.

The sailing rudder is a godsend. Pain in the bum with the standard rudder, couldn't track straight at all.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

OK.I have heard back from the dealer and this is the deal.
1. 1 Hobie Revolution in olive(olive has the $150 factory rebate)I wasn't fussed about colour anyway.
2. 1 large rudder.
3. 2 Hobie flush mounts
4. 2 rod holder extensions
5. 2 Scotty rod holders
6. 1 Hobie heavy duty trolley
7. 1 Ultimate Hobie fishfinder package which includes:
1 Lowrance X50DS sounder.
1 Mounting kit for the sounder
3 Hobie tackleboxes 
1 Ram tube rod holder
1 Hobie anchor trolley kit
2 hobie rod holder extensions.
The fishfinder package alone is $523.90.All this for $2670.
I think this sounds like a pretty good deal,what do you guys think?I will talk to him about the turbos when I go to pay deposit.
Oh yeah SBD what is wrong with the X50DS sounder?


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

snapperz said:


> Oh yeah SBD what is wrong with the X50DS sounder?


nothing wrong with the X50, but the x67 is a nice unit. Colour vs B&W is the biggest advantage.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

Deposit laid on olive Revo,pick up next week.


----------



## snapperz (Dec 31, 2008)

kraley said:


> snapperz said:
> 
> 
> > Deposit laid on olive Revo,pick up next week.
> ...


IN THE CUP HOLDER.


----------

